# Infantry combat tactics against trolls?(No firepower)



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 21, 2021)

As title, any direct or implied sources from JRRT, about how to take down these beasts? Trolls had better be faced by firepower due to their size and horrible close combat power, but what if engaged personnel were out of ammo?
Of course, those already known can be discussed further, such as the case of Pippin's record during the Black-Gate battle(shy, for it's obvious it'd attack the private parts in such technique). I knew that according to JRRT's settings, cheater-level super soldiers during the 1st age and 2nd age were everywhere among the Free People Military, meaning that killing trolls might not be that hell-like or even might be a piece of cake for them, possibly through the way of Fingofin Vs Melkor. Any idea?


----------

